# uv sterilizer



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

what do you guys think of usesing a uv sterilizer in a reef tank?

I have a algae problem

Water temp 78-80 mostly 78 until winter hits then fire will be running all time

No fish until i get algae under control or if you think fish would help?

Got skimmer and a little i think a xp 1 floor filter on it to

so do you guy think the easyiest way to get rid of algae is to get a uv sterilizer or what eles i could get thats not to expansive


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, i have a couple questions before i can give suggestions...

First how old is your tank, and what are your water parameters? IE:

Nitrate 
Nitrite
Ammonia
Phosphates
PH
Salinity
Any other tests you have? (Calcium, magnesium, alkalinity)

Secondly, what does the algae look like/grow at (rocks, sand, glass...?) and what type of algae?
Pics would help me to ID also...

What is in your canister filter!? Its the likely cause of some algae depending on whats inside....

What kind of skimmer?

After you answer that, i will go on, and on with some more info!


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

the algae is hanging on everything you said its like a sponge on the rocks and sand and on the glass its more stringy and i have some of thoses green ball things
skimmer is a coralife super skimmer on a 50 gallon 
filter only has the filter pads in it and the one small particle one on the top to stop every small particles

i cant find my saltwater master test kit book to do the tests right now so im trying to find the book on the internet

or anyone can tell me how to tests for the ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, high range ph 7.4- 8.8


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

zig said:


> the algae is hanging on everything you said its like a sponge on the rocks and sand and on the glass its more stringy and i have some of thoses green ball things
> skimmer is a coralife super skimmer on a 50 gallon
> filter only has the filter pads in it and the one small particle one on the top to stop every small particles
> 
> ...


Is it an API test kit? If so it tells you the number of drops on the bottles, if the test is 2 part, you add the #1, shake, #2 and then shake again... wait 3-5 min ( i wait 10)

heres the color charts (scroll down)
Clicky

I can tell you that you want to remove ALL FILTER PADS, FLOSS, SPONGES etc from your canister filter... anything that can trap waste is a huge problem. with saltwater you want to EXPORT waste through skimming, live rock, and water changes. not trap it and let it decompose (and cause algae growth)

HOW OLD IS THE TANK? when did you set it up... add the skimmer etc?

What does your skimmate look like?


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

this is the test kit i can find my book for if anyone can find the instructions on the internet it would be appreciated

























ok i see numbers on bottles ill try to test water


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

And look on the back of the cards... it tells you the instructions!!

What salt mix are you using, and are you using RO/DI water or tap water?

Looks like you arent, and the tank is young (a week or 2?)

If you answer my previous questions i can help more...


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

tanks been running around early summer
salt is instant ocean
water is from are water softer and iron remover are water is use are hard water is stinks but i only use soft water
we got RO water but that wouls take for ever to fill my tank
Ammonia 0
Nitrate 0
Ph 8.4-8.8
Nitrite 0
i think but heres pics


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

OK i would advise you find a good source of RO/DI water (not just RO) and do a large water change (50% now, then 25% weekly for a few months), when you remove water manually remove all the algae you can with your hands and a scraper, then suck it out with your gravel vac or tube.

Like i said, i bet your canister filter is mainly contributing to the problem. IF you want to use it, clean it out completely, and then fill it with rock rubble, or some sort of ceramic media or lava rock. you can add a filter sock full of activated carbon, and a sock of Phosban media (to lower phosphates, until algae dies). Unless the filter pads have been cleaned out weekly, this is your first step to fixing the problem.

Third, I would get some snails (like 10 turbo,10 nassarius,10 certh), 5 hermit crabs, and maybe a lawnmower blenny to start munching on what you dont get with your water change. You can order them online and have them delivered for a reasonable price.

Your test readings are good, but highly skewed because the algae is consuming everything... You need a good source of PURE water, and only Reverse Osmosis, de-ionized water is ideal. You can find it by the gallon at a local LFS, or water purification place in your town. Or you can buy your own filter (a DI filter to add to the existing RO you have?)

A few good water changes, a cleanup crew and fixing that canister will clear it up!


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

but would a uv sterilizer work to with the water changes
whats about green emerald crabs??


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

zig said:


> but would a uv sterilizer work to with the water changes
> whats about green emerald crabs??


A UV is really going to do nothing at this point... You have so much algae that using a UV to kill any water-born algae is really not going to do much.

When you get the problem solved (that canister, and not using RO/DI water) and add fish, a UV could be beneficial to prevent transmitting diseases and other things between fish.

As for emerald crabs, they do eat algae, but i have had one go rogue and kill fish also... in a smaller tank its harder for fish to get away


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

i removed filter and i am using it on freshwater tank cleaned some algae out i am slowly filling a buket with RO water to do water change and email salt water stores in city to see if they have those snails and crabs


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

zig said:


> i removed filter and i am using it on freshwater tank cleaned some algae out i am slowly filling a buket with RO water to do water change and email salt water stores in city to see if they have those snails and crabs


You can order them online and have them delivered next day... i use this site Clicky

You prob want to make your order atleast 50$ to make it worth it for shipping, so order some snails, hermits, maybe a couple emrald crabs if you feel lucky, and a lawnmower blenny would be a great first fish to add also.

It couldnt hurt to do a 50% water change right now, all at once, with removal of as much algae as possible while siphoning.

ALSO what do you have for powerheads and water flow in the tank?

A couple Koralia 4s would be awesome, or one of the vortech MP20w

How well is your skimmer working? whats it pulling out in terms of skimmate (how much, how often, what color?)


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

i got 2 koralia 3's 3200l/h 850 gph i clean skimmer every 2 weeks or less and color is a dark brown and all most full
Do they ship to canada


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

zig said:


> i got 2 koralia 3's 3200l/h 850 gph i clean skimmer every 2 weeks or less and color is a dark brown and all most full


Awesome, things starting to clear up or stop progressing atleast?


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

ya its stop progressing tomorrow im going into city to see if i can get thoses snails and crabs and maybe a lawnmower blenny if store has


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

zig said:


> ya its stop progressing tomorrow im going into city to see if i can get thoses snails and crabs and maybe a lawnmower blenny if store has


Awesome... post some pics of the tank?


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

got 5 turbo snails and 5 hermit crabs and 5 certh snails have to wait until next week for lawnmower blenny


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

zig said:


> got 5 turbo snails and 5 hermit crabs and 5 certh snails have to wait until next week for lawnmower blenny


Awesome! keep in mind that Turbos cant get off their backs (shell) if the fall off the glass and dont land on the flat side of the shell... keep an eye out so you can stand them up if it happens!


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

i noticed today that all my turbo snails are on the ground and are not moving but the are still alive is that normal some have those redish orangeish thing partly showing

2 were climbing on the glass yesterday and others were on ground moving around


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

got any web sites for fish closer to manitoba canada
where does that web site ship to


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

i got 10 more hermits 10 more diff snails and cleaner shrimp and 2 clownfish only using ro water did a 5g water change would do more but it take few days to fill 5g jug algae is slowing down planning on doing another water change but a 10g change and try to clean sand and other dirt then after xmas most likly going to but a sump on tank and drill the tank and i had to change my blue bulb it was burn now the algae or rocks under algae is turnning a purple color


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

zig said:


> i got 10 more hermits 10 more diff snails and cleaner shrimp and 2 clownfish only using ro water did a 5g water change would do more but it take few days to fill 5g jug algae is slowing down planning on doing another water change but a 10g change and try to clean sand and other dirt then after xmas most likly going to but a sump on tank and drill the tank and i had to change my blue bulb it was burn now the algae or rocks under algae is turnning a purple color


Holy run on sentence!

Glad your tank is maturing, keep up on the water changes and your algae will eventually die off.

From the sounds of it you have diatoms, or purple slime algae, which are common in newer tanks so no problems there.

A sump would help with filtration tons, but before you drill your tank you need to make sure its not tempered glass (or it will explode)

Hope that helped.


----------

